# Purple Passion



## Frogstang29 (Oct 29, 2007)

I came across a plant at Home Depot last night called "Purple Passion". It didn't have a scientific name like most of the others so that is all the info I have on it. It looked to stay relatively low and had very fuzzy dark leaves that ended up being a deep royal purple in color. If anyone knows what I am talking about, is this plant ok for a viv?


----------



## Frogstang29 (Oct 29, 2007)

Gynura aurantiaca just found the actual name of it but is it ok in the viv?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

yes. A local frogger has it doing quite qwell in his vivs. He root cuttings then plant is what he told me to do.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have it in a few of my tanks. it will actually grow more like a vine. it does grow pretty fast and will shoot straight up towards the light. But it does well in the tanks and throws in some color rather than all green. you can cut off pieces and they will root pretty well and start again.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

If something that will overtake a tank is what you wan't, yes, it will do that. It is a very nice looking plant, but better in small doses.


----------



## Frogstang29 (Oct 29, 2007)

My background is in reefing so constant pruning is not new to me nor does it scare me lol. I just saw one in person and the color was pretty cool looking. Glad to see it is out there and doing well in vivs gonna go pick it up now.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

yep, its a fantastic grower and quite attractive
one of the fastest rooting plants I know! You can take a cutting and literally just jam it into the soil and away it goes!


----------



## Frogstang29 (Oct 29, 2007)

Home Depot had 4" pots for 2.99 I got one Purple and 2 other plants. Got home got rid of all the soil and there were about 4 maybe 5 singular plants of each in the pots. Lot of cool looking plants there. Almost fill up my newer temporary viv for my imitators (group of 6). Just enough room for the hut and the brom and maybe a few other plants still.


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

Frogstang29 said:


> I just saw one in person and the color was pretty cool looking.


The leaves aren't gonna stay that color forever. After some time, they'll lose their attractive purple and just look sort of brown-greenish. New leaves will be purple though. The plant itself grows very gangly.
Also, the blooms smell _somewhat_ unpleasant. Not that that would matter when the plant's in a terrarium... :wink:


----------



## Richard (Aug 14, 2008)

So I bought this same plant at Lowes the other day and it had a label of strawberry begonia. Funny thing there is a topic discussing this plant at this particular time. I did a search for strawberry begonia and did not think that was what I had. Thanks for the information.


----------

